# Exposure brush moves to custom constantly



## derian (Dec 17, 2017)

Operating System: Mac or Win10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic CC
Whenever I attempt to use the exposure brush it immediately moves to custom in the scrubby
and does not function correctly. I have reset it numerous times. I have set the slider to 0.00 and values on both sides of the zero mark. I have read fixes on the forums and followed them (most are very poorly explained and frustrating) and still have no luck. I have used LR since the first beta and am very comfortable with the program. This is a relatively new issue and is happening on both my Mac and Win 10 machine. I have
been using this brush for years with no issues. It is making my workflow impossible. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Tim


----------



## John Little (Dec 20, 2017)

Perhaps I'm the only one who doesn't know, and if so pardon my ignorance, but what is an "exposure brush"?


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 20, 2017)

John Little said:


> Perhaps I'm the only one who doesn't know, and if so pardon my ignorance, but what is an "exposure brush"?


And what is "the scrubby?"


----------



## davidedric (Dec 20, 2017)

Perhaps the Exposure Brush is the Adjustment Brush being used to change exposure, and the scrubby is the numerical scale alongside it which can be "scrubbed" right and left to change its value?

Dave


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 20, 2017)

davidedric said:


> Perhaps the Exposure Brush is the Adjustment Brush being used to change exposure, and the scrubby is the numerical scale alongside it which can be "scrubbed" right and left to change its value?
> 
> Dave


Dave,

I looked up _scrubby _in several online dictionaries, and none of the various meanings would appear to apply here.


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 20, 2017)

Probably not in any dictionary, but it is a common term used in Photoshop. What are Scrubby Sliders in Photoshop.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 20, 2017)

Tim,
Everybody's quibbling about the words you used because none of us has any idea of what your problem is. To get help with it, you'll need to be clearer about exactly what you're trying to do with the brush and exactly what is happening that is preventing you from doing it. Maybe you could post a screen shot, too.


----------



## derian (Dec 21, 2017)

Sorry everyone for being so inarticulate with my terminology. Dave I appreciate your perfect translation of what I was trying to say. Hal I appreciate your input. Perhaps the next time I have an issue, I can try to be a little more careful. I think I corrected the issue on my own and if not well there is always Exposure 3
Regards and thank you
T.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Dec 29, 2017)

The LR adjustment brush has a number of Presets that can be used to adjust exposure, dodge, burn etc etc. These are just the normal brush with an adjustment saved. If you select them they have the name of the preset (EG Exposure, Contrast, Dodge, Burn). If you move any slider other than the one used by the preset the name will change to "Custom". If you click on "done" while using a custom brush that will be the default when you next select to use the Adjustment brush.


----------



## derian (Dec 30, 2017)

Dan: Thank you for your reply and it is the absolutely correct answer: I really appreciate you taking the time and being able to explain it so concisely


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Jan 1, 2018)

I think I got your problem... Try to select the selective adjustment brush tool, move all sliders to zeroes and then close the tool without applying it to the photo. Next time you open the selective adjustment tool it should be all zeroed.

Or in alternative you can select an adjustment preset or make your own "brush". 

Hope it is what you were looking for.
Umberto 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## derian (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you Umberto I will try that


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Jan 9, 2018)

Derian did you try it? Did it work?


----------

